# BBB question



## smokewagon (May 12, 2012)

On my second round of making BBB.  Using pork shoulder and a couple of my pieces are less than an inch thick so I am thinking of rolling and tying them.  The other two pieces are 2" thick or better.  They have been in the cure for 10 days and I'm on my second day of cold smoking for a total of 24 hours of smoke.  I'll then roll and tie the thin ones, wrap everything and put in the fridge for another 24.  My first round of BBB I cold smoked for 12 hours and wrapped/fridge for about 12 and then sliced.  It didn't have much smoke flavor hence the extra time on this batch

My question is.... Should I try cooking this?  I'm cold smoking in my old Big Chief and for the cook I would use my Mak.  If I cook it, what IT should I go for?  140, 160?  Or should I just leave it raw....

Thanks for any replies..... and I'll update this with my first Qview if I can figure it out


----------



## pops6927 (May 12, 2012)

I always cook mine as it's just too tempting not to eat it before cooking it for a meal, lol!  And, when making it for my sons, for the same reason, too.  That way, no one has any worries about it.  You can cook it to 146° or higher internal in the thickest part, check it in a couple spots to be sure.  You can cook it to 135° for partially cooked, which will be 'partially cooked', enough to kill major pathogens but still requires fully cooking it to above 146° or higher for fully cooked safety, esp. at a later time.


----------



## smokewagon (May 12, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> I always cook mine as it's just too tempting not to eat it before cooking it for a meal, lol!  And, when making it for my sons, for the same reason, too.  That way, no one has any worries about it.  You can cook it to 146° or higher internal in the thickest part, check it in a couple spots to be sure.  You can cook it to 135° for partially cooked, which will be 'partially cooked', enough to kill major pathogens but still requires fully cooking it to above 146° or higher for fully cooked safety, esp. at a later time.


 Thanks Pops!  I'll cook to 140, chill and slice.  I'm hoping cooking it will help the rolled/tied ones stay together better after slicing.


----------

